# Eating out in Edinburgh



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

hey folks my gf moved to edinburgh not long ago n iv been driving down to see her every week, question is we dont know any good restaurants about so any recommendations will b appreciated. also do anyone know any good indian takeaways or chippies,always like a wee midnight snack:thumb:

cheers

Eric


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

where about in Edinburgh is she staying? 
We went here for valentines day last year and it was really nice http://www.petitparis-restaurant.co.uk/
you should try it out.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

We also went here for my girlfriends 21st it was really good. you dont get a main meal as such but you order 3 or 4 starters or however many you want. lets you try alot of different things.

http://www.internationalstarters.co.uk/edinburgh1.html

ill probably think of more and ill stick them up.


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

cheers chris, will def keep those in mind the next time we eat out. she stays 5mins from napier uni/comely bank area but i drive most of the time so anywhere in edinburgh isnt an issue as long as the food is good we'l be there 

if ur into sushi, def check out sushiya just off haymarket station, best sushi iv tried!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Eazy said:


> cheers chris, will def keep those in mind the next time we eat out. she stays 5mins from napier uni/comely bank area but i drive most of the time so anywhere in edinburgh isnt an issue as long as the food is good we'l be there
> 
> if ur into sushi, def check out sushiya just off haymarket station, best sushi iv tried!


Ah i go to Napier too.

Never had sushi before might need to go try it.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

theres a good chinese a the begining of stockbridge/comely bank just before the bridge and also the indian restraunt at the roundabout opp the bank of scotland. all walking distance:thumb:


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

are there any good chippies in edinburgh? always drive pass the one on comely bank rd n looked quite fancy inside but havnt tried it.


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Buffallo Grill Stockbridge Best steaks I have ever tasted


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

As regards chippies try down Dundas St junction with Henderson Row


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I guess you mean aquila blanca (the fancy looking stockbridge one) chippy? Chips were god awful the only time I ever went there. Francos was better. You don't really get good chippies in edinburgh (at least not that I've found. Only good one I found the guy retired just before xmas  )
As for restaurants, whats yer budget?
If you wanna impress, Martin Wishart by the shore should do  Other michelin star restaurants would be the Kitchin, One at Balmoral, the Plumed Horse.
Other impressive places, but near michelin star prices are Oloroso, the Witchery by the castle. 
I'll echo the thumbs up for buffalo grill. Diner 7 by the shore is kinda cool. If you like italian then Jolly restaurant on Elm row is good, Favorit on Leith Walk is damn good. 
Theres also a good number of pubs with good food down by the shore. 
Best indian restaurant would be Britannia spice down by ocean terminal, tho honourable mentions should be made to Clay Oven in morningside, Lancers in Stockbridge and Himalaya in Bruntsfield.


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

iv actually walked passed buffalo grill once n thought it looked quite good,checked out the menu n said to my missus we shud try it out some time n after glowing recommendations from here think that'l be my next place to try. cheers guys,il let u's know wot i think of it


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Hectors Bar is a favorite of mine. Its on the corner St.Bernards Row in Stockbridge. A very laid back pub with big comfy sofas and food served most of the day. Try a Sunday lunch early afternoon for great brunch :thumb:

The Chain Pier (Starbank Road, Granton) is a pub on the waters edge, and serves a very nice fish and chips.

A recent find that I was very impressed with was A(more) Dogs on Hanover Street. Very modern and the food was fantastic. It has a cool bar in the basement called Underdogs which also serves bar snacks and again is on the laid back comfy sofa type.

These are just a few I've been at recently. HTH


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

VixMix said:


> Hectors Bar is a favorite of mine. Its on the corner St.Bernards Row in Stockbridge. A very laid back pub with big comfy sofas and food served most of the day. Try a Sunday lunch early afternoon for great brunch :thumb:
> 
> The Chain Pier (Starbank Road, Granton) is a pub on the waters edge, and serves a very nice fish and chips.
> 
> ...


A(more) dogs is italian I think? They have another place next door up stairs.
The old chain pier is a great pub for good ol fashioned hearty pub grub. Took my dad in there when he was down visiting and it seems he use to go there drinking when he joined the navy at 18 back in early 60's. was a bit different back then tho, and a lot cheaper as he pointed out several times! Used to be owned by a big woman who apparently bought it with money made from activities of ill repute! Used to call last orders with a shotgun. :lol:


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Have to agree with the comment for Buffalo Grill, cheap as chips, great food and its BYOB.

Also have to suggest Absract but you have to be fairly open minded to eat there because it's not food that you would normally put together but awesome. Great value for the lunch menu!

Love Monster Mash as well but its pretty much just Sausage and Mash but loads of varietys but again cheap.


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks guys for recommending buffalo grill, me n the missus throughly enjoyed our evening meal there on wed. i had a big t-bone steak n it was cooked to perfection(medium rare jus the way i like it) and the ribs starter was mouth watering. will def be going back again.

also went to francos for a fish supper n that was good too.some size of fish they give u, absolutely massive!more like a shark supper. 

btw our local chippy in coatbridge just won "uk chip shop of the year" award. that is some achievement consider that they only opened up 2-3years ago.well done Atlantic chip shop!


----------

